# Oona king surro baby



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2455542/Oona-King-My-surrogate-baby-joy.html

&#128153;&#128153;


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

What she, her husband and the surrogate went through at the birth is horrendous, thank God her little boy seems to have come through it all okay.


----------

